# implantation bleeding after 8 days?



## Waiting4you

Hi guys,
- hope I've got the right forum here! 8 days ago me and my boyfriend had unprotected sex after a night out and I'm not due my period for ten days from today and I usually run like clock work every 29 - 30 days. Anyway to get to the point! I noticed yesterday that I had a bit of spotting when I wiped and its carried on to today sorry to be forward but its like a pink / brown sludge! I've had a look round and was told that it could be implantation bleeding as my period is not yet due. I was just wondering becasue surely its to soon for implantation bleeding. Anyway I was just hoping to hear if any body had any ideas to what it could be.

Thanks and sorry for the bluntness! 

Xx


----------



## Quiche

I have the same thing going on....I found this site when googling this question. LOL...I'm hoping it's a positive sign for me. I have about another week before I'm due for my period so we soon will see.


----------



## fuffyburra

Same here, 8 days exactly. I'm hoping it's a good thing too, although mine's been going on for about 9 days now and I think I can feel AF coming :( Implantation occurs usually between 6-12 days after. 

Hope you get the result you want :) xx


----------



## Waiting4you

Hi guys thanks for the reply its still the same and toda is the 4th day it appears to be stopping though, but I suppose I won't know untill next week! I hope you two get the results you want! Xx


----------



## Waiting4you

Well to keep you updated it has now stopped what ever it was as it definitely wasn't my period and was only there when I wiped I'm going to test during the week with a frer. I just want to know what is going on with my body as I'm sure we all do! Ill keep you all updated!

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I am 8dpo and spotting today :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I spotted at 7 dpo and it was barely noticeable... brown sludgy looking Ewww... had some dull to mild cramping on and off, now nothing... What a rollercoaster ride.. :lol:
When do you think I could test IF it was implantation spotting? 

Hope we all get our :bfp: soon if not now... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I would start testing from maybe 10dpo hun, but even then thats still early for some, so don't be dissapointed if you don't get your bfp that early. unfortunatley my spotting was AF come early :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww I'm so sorry... That stinks... Well you can look forward to a Valentines day baby making... :lol: My friend conceived on Valentines day.... IF I'm not pregnant now I will be that day even If I have to take it... :lol:

I'm too chicken to test early, I don't want to get my hopes up test too early and get a :bfn: Sooo I'm holding out till the day AF is supposed to start on the 2nd..

I have been a walking oven, mega soar throat, stuffy nose, had some mild cramping on and off today, tired as all hell and oh my the gas, heartburn too, I've never had this many things going on before... I'm wipped... Did I mention mega bloated GRRR... The lovely things a Woman has to go through to get pregnant... My Mom is all for it, the OH, ummm he's gonna be shocked... :lol: opps... I'll keep ya posted... thank you so much for your help and kindness... :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Not long to test now! Exciting! :dance:

xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yippeee... I'm super excited to finally test... ;) FX'd we all get our :bfp:

Good luck ladies....


----------



## MiissMuffet

when r u testing?


----------



## freakles

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Aww I'm so sorry... That stinks... Well you can look forward to a Valentines day baby making... :lol: My friend conceived on Valentines day.... IF I'm not pregnant now I will be that day even If I have to take it... :lol:
> 
> I'm too chicken to test early, I don't want to get my hopes up test too early and get a :bfn: Sooo I'm holding out till the day AF is supposed to start on the 2nd..
> 
> I have been a walking oven, mega soar throat, stuffy nose, had some mild cramping on and off today, tired as all hell and oh my the gas, heartburn too, I've never had this many things going on before... I'm wipped... Did I mention mega bloated GRRR... The lovely things a Woman has to go through to get pregnant... My Mom is all for it, the OH, ummm he's gonna be shocked... :lol: opps... I'll keep ya posted... thank you so much for your help and kindness... :)

snap... i have all them symptoms too, plus feeling sick and headaches.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Funny thing is with all those symptoms I just noticed one of my nips that was soar peeling?? nips seem bigger but no change in color? Funny thing I've had no sickness yet, I did have 1 headache. Who knows... 

I just told my Mom I've had no cramps, emotional breakdown as usual, no spotting nothing... I have a good premonition my OH is going to get a big surprise on Valentines Day... A lovely Digital with a :bfp: in the box... :lol: :lol: :lol: boy what a surprise he's gonna get.. I was told I was going to have twins when I do get pregnant... WOW...
Oh and last night when I got home and turned on the TV KNOCKED UP was on, then when I got up it was on again... maybe that was a sign... hehehe...

Hang in there ladies... Sending loads and loads of baby dust to you all :dust: :dust: :dust: 

FX'd We all get our :bfp: soon ;)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Funny thing is with all those symptoms I just noticed one of my nips that was soar peeling?? nips seem bigger but no change in color? Funny thing I've had no sickness yet, I did have 1 headache. Who knows...
> 
> I just told my Mom I've had no cramps, emotional breakdown as usual, no spotting nothing... I have a good premonition my OH is going to get a big surprise on Valentines Day... A lovely Digital with a :bfp: in the box... :lol: :lol: :lol: boy what a surprise he's gonna get.. I was told I was going to have twins when I do get pregnant... WOW...
> Oh and last night when I got home and turned on the TV KNOCKED UP was on, then when I got up it was on again... maybe that was a sign... hehehe...
> 
> Hang in there ladies... Sending loads and loads of baby dust to you all :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> FX'd We all get our :bfp: soon ;)

I would take little things like the TV as a sign too! goodluck!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you so much to you all ... :hugs: I've started to cramp and I'm thinking she's on her way :( I'm trying to stay positive but its hard to .... Well I know I'll be ready and very fertile on Valentines day and I have it all planned... :haha: 

Yeah I was hopin and prayin that the show on my TV was a sign... not looking good now :( but you never know... our bodies love to play games with us ... grrr

FX'd you all get your :bfp: soon... Tons of babydust coming your way :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MiissMuffet said:


> when r u testing?

I tested this morning and got a BIG FAT NOT PREGNANT... Grrr.. I think AF is on her way, some mild cramping goin on, CP is still high... :shrug: who knows..

Aww your daugher is soooo cute... how old is she? FX'd you get your :bfp: soon...


----------



## Waiting4you

Hey guys, sorry my computer died lol

I've still not had my period and my tests are a mixture of negs and faint positives I'm going to give it another week ans then if no sign of af I'm going to the docs! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone and ill keep you posted! Much love and baby dust! X


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

ohhh Good Luck hun... I'd be pulling my hair out if I got negs and positive ones.. I'd be admitted to the ER for turning looney tune.. :haha: Seriously, I'd be going to the doctor now and say you've got some explaining to do... lol FX'd you finally get your :bfp:

As for me the cramps are gone now and no sign of AF even though she's due tomorrow, usually I spot the day before "which is today" and Notta... nothing at all... Looks good... I hope this is it... Baby dust to all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> when r u testing?
> 
> I tested this morning and got a BIG FAT NOT PREGNANT... Grrr.. I think AF is on her way, some mild cramping goin on, CP is still high... :shrug: who knows..
> 
> Aww your daugher is soooo cute... how old is she? FX'd you get your :bfp: soon...Click to expand...

thankyou she is 10 months :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Awww SOOOO Adoreable, your a strong woman to want another baby so close i age, I'd pull out my hair... I'm gonna crap if I end up with twins... Uggg... :haha:

I'm starting to wonder what is going on, I got a huge zit on my face out of no where?? Now I'm really confused... Tomorrow can't come fast enough... lol I did'nt get a chance to run out to the store and get more tests. I tell ya I've lost my appetite, I had to force myself to eat and now I feel like I could blow up from bloating so much and the heartburn and burping ewww.. Cross your fingers we get our :bfp: tomorrow, I talked to my friend and he told me that no matter what he will be here for me, I told him about the OH (donor) oh well, I can do this with or without him .... Come on Tuesday...


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea but i think it will be worth having them close today although it may be a challenge!

It's already tuesday afternoon here! Goodluck! x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yes, but it will definately be a fun filled adventure... ;) 

Thank you... No full blown AF as it always is... Went I went to the bathroom I got a lil spat of light brown stuff again Yuck, very pale, no red flow nothing... I'm so over this... Its been a rollercoaster from Hell and back... Just going to have to see how the day unfolds.. no testing for me yet... I'd love to write it off as AF but this is very very strange for me I'm like clockwork red river flow from hell, today AF is due and nothing and I usually spot heavy a day before and nothing... I don't want any unexpected surprises meaning I find out a few weeks later I'm prego.. :haha: I'll post tonight to update. I'm so tired and I just woke up :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Test!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Don't need to, damn :witch: made a visit this morning... GRRR... Oh well there is Valentines Day... and boy and I'm going to maul him, just a few times and again in the morning... :lol: Thanks for the support.. I'm OK.. just was hoping it was gonna be this month.. A Libra baby.. oh well... Keep in touch. :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4you

Hey guys still no af, but my period is a week late but it has only been 3 weeks since the first time we had sex this year so I just don't know! I've been getting really dizzy, starving all the time, feeling sick and I've gone off my morning coffee which is very strange for me! I've got an appoitment with the docs cause I'm sick of spending money on tests that keep coming up negs or what looks like very faint positives that I'm wondering if I've got line eye lol! Although my friend says tonight that the one I did she could see a light line and she's done a few as she has got 2 babies and is geeting induced with her 3rd tomorrow! Gosh my head is just so confused, I just want to feel normal or at least know that I'm pregnant so that everything makes sense!

This monday coming will be 4 weeks since we first did it this year so I'm wondering if its to early even though my period is over a week late! 

Argh lol

Xxx


----------

